# ADCO Job Offer



## Kingskid (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi All,

Very new to this forum. 
Just want to check please if it is possible to get a job offer with ADCO only by filling an online interview questionnaire. Filled one last week and h=got an offer this week for a finance manager role paying $20K USD per month

Looks too good to be true, believe in miracles though


----------



## Kingskid (Aug 19, 2014)

I currently live in Calgary. Canada


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

No, that's definitely a scam. Don't send any documents, details or money.


----------



## Kingskid (Aug 19, 2014)

Thanks v much, thought so. Thought a company like ADCO will at least conduct a phone interview


----------



## Kingskid (Aug 19, 2014)

How does one get real offers with such companies though?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

Kingskid said:


> How does one get real offers with such companies though?


Simple answer, either through a decent third party agent or directly. Same as any company really.

The process will however take months, because they have to confirm through a separate government agency that a national can't do the job. From first contact to offer, I would expect nothing short of 2-3 months and at least 2-3 telephone interviews.


----------



## Kingskid (Aug 19, 2014)

Right, thanks v much all. This is definitely a scam then. They are so organized though; took the pains to do a thorough letter, etc. Noticed a few typos in the letter though


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

When an interview process consists of just an online questionnaire it can't be real. Always do a logic check...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Plus they wouldn't pay that kind of salary for a Drilling Manager, absolutely no chance of getting anything close to that for an ex-pat Finance Manager


----------

